# Composer Recommended Lists?



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey, all

Just curious: Has there ever been an attempt to compile a top-# recommended list for specific composers?

Obviously, I was not around when the top-50, -100, -150 recommended works for specific categories of music was created. Was this a cooperative effort by all forum users? Do moderators begin these discussions?

Are there any members out there that would be interested in compiling top recommended works for specific composers? I often see threads with new/old users (including myself) reaching out to the community for suggestions of particular works by composers -- where to begin, where to go from here, etc. I'd love to see some of the more renown composers get a top-50 recommended work list--insightful, helpful, controversial. That's the goal, isn't it?

Thoughts?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The TC Project has its recommendations sorted by composer. E.g., Beethoven has 40+ works. You'd have to scroll though the main list to see order if recommendations, but I wouldn't read too much into the order.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you mean that by simply looking at, say, the top-50 string ensemble list, we could look at one particular composer on the list and see the order of his works? I'm not sure what you are directing me to...?

If I understand you correctly, this still leaves the question, in my mind, with a particular composer, would the TC forum recommend THIS string ensemble over THAT symphony, or THAT choral work? Merely looking at a composer in one particular music style doesn't get to what the general consensus feels are the most recommended works of that composer, regardless of what form the music comes in.


Does that make any sense? If anything, maybe you could clarify you're response, because I may just simply be missing what I'm looking for. It may be right in front of me and I'm not seeing it.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm referring to this. Maybe not ideal, but has many recommendations in total.

http://www.talkclassical.com/24722-talk-classical-project-1001-a.html


----------

